

Deposit your physical cash notes and coins to the bank with your smartphone - dupo

Dupo is a start up idea I want to develop that collects the direct cash notes and coins you want to deposit in your b-account and us will make a rapid transfer of the amount you need to dispose for a small fee.<p>Currently looking for feedback to keep this idea alive.
======
krapp
You're going to have to make a very good case for me not just keeping my cash
in my wallet, where I can spend it anywhere.

Otherwise, the risk doesn't seem worth the apparent convenience. This seems
less "deposit my cash with my smartphone" and more "give you my cash and
you'll give some of it back."

------
DrScump
The only hitch will be perfecting teleportation.

